# What are your experiences with therapy?



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

For the people who are in therapy does it help at all? Do you feel like you have made any progress since the start?

I have been in therapy with a psychologist and a psychiatrist for almost 2 years. So after that I quit therapy because I didn't felt like I made any progress at all. Each session was like the same. When I came in in his room it was always like: "where would you like to talk about?" obviously I had nothing where I could came up to as an introvert. The medication didn't worked for me either, it only gave me headaches and made me miserable. So now i'm doing self-help and feel a bit better without therapy.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

It hasn't done anything for me, yet my parents want me to go because its the "right" thing to do.. I'm introverted, and don't know what to say most of the time. The psychologist ends ups askiing me what I want to talk about, and I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> It hasn't done anything for me, yet my parents want me to go because its the "right" thing to do.. I'm introverted, and don't know what to say most of the time. The psychologist ends ups askiing me what I want to talk about, and I have absolutely no idea.


Exactly I know that feeling. It was really pointless for me. I was expecting something like learn me how to think positive with cognitive behavorial therapy. He didn't even want to discuss about childhood or trauma's I've been trough. Only stuff he wanted to talk about is that I should go out with friends, how I felt that day and my sexual desires or lust. I didn't trust him really the whole time in therapy, so I was lying about the sex subjects. :blank


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a session today, but I'm thinking of not showing up.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Therapy.. pff
might as well just talk to a wall for free


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

What kind of therapy?

Behavioral or drug?

I'm not gonna say talking therapy hasn't help but it really never changed the aniexty response too social stimuli during the long term.

I'm not gonna say Drug therapy is the cure all but I have seen some dramatic changes in my SA while under the influence of drugs and alcohol. Of course these are also sort term fixs with health risks.

Talking hasn't helped much. 
Changing brain chemistry with drugs has helped but surely has caused some damage to my body and mind.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Most of my experiences with therapy were horrible. The psychiatrist I'm currently seeing though has helped me greatly and I now feel very comfortable talking with him. I do need to take medication but my sessions talking with him have actually helped me. I never thought I'd be able to find anyone I could talk to about my issues.


----------



## Satsugai (May 12, 2012)

I've been seeing my current psychiatrist for about 10 years now. He's easy to talk to, very friendly and not at all patronising, but these days I mostly see him to touch base and for anything related to the medical and biological side of my diagnosis (bipolar).

I've seen a psychoanalyst previously but only for about 4 sessions. It was weird because he didn't talk much, just sat there waiting for me to talk, I'm very much an introvert so it wasn't easy. There was lots of silence and I felt very pressured to talk.
But it did make me talk and I voiced some things that I've kept to myself for a long time. 

I've seen 2 psychologists so far. The first one was nice. I got along with her and she was great. I don't think I was in the right mindset to really benefit from our sessions though.

The one I'm seeing right now is great too. I had almost given up when I started seeing her. Wasn't getting out of my room (let alone the house) much at all for months. 
But slowly we worked on things. And I'm doing better now. There's still a lot to come but having that support is great.


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had some really bad experiences in the past. They've tried to ship me off on more than one occasion over the years, but now I've found a wonderful therapist who lets me come in for appointments barefoot. Despite being an introvert I don't mind talking too much. We throw a lot of ideas back and forth, talk about entertainment and philosophy too, so I can't really complain now.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I don't know... I was thinking about starting therapy again... I don't really have much anxiety anymore and I'm sure that I would be as closed off as a dusty old book so I'm not really sure why I would be going... I just get the feeling its something I should do for what ever reason


----------

